

Amazing Lego Rube Goldberg Machine [video] - samratjp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTf4lbyN_Q

======
TrevorBurnham
This doesn't possess any of the attributes of a truly impressive Rube Goldberg
contraption, like the recent OK Go "This Too Shall Pass" one. The best of
those machines use irreversible, analog processes, releasing bursts of
potential energy.

This Lego video (which goes on for 8 minutes) uses largely digital processes
that are externally powered and keep going after the balls have run through
them. A lot of work went into it, but I wouldn't describe it as "Amazing," or
even as a Rube Goldberg machine. It's just a long, cartoonish assembly line.

I say "assembly line," but it doesn't even accomplish anything. Spoiler alert:
It's a loop.

~~~
samratjp
Well, I suppose you are right about it being an assembly line. Nonetheless, it
is to me mad "amazing" that someone could do this with lego.

And as my japanese friend so kindly translated the whole thing to me, some
parts like the dump truck and the crane uses no microcontrollers or coding at
all. Just amazing.

